# My mantids history.



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 5, 2019)

I decided to start a story of all my mantids! These past ones I have read have been depressing and horrible. Although this one has had quite a few bumps it (as of now) is going smoothly. Well let’s start up. 
 

It all started with a L2 Tendora Sinensis nicknamed Cricket. Around April my family and I were at a baseball game of our family friends son. I had been sitting on a bleacher and I felt a tickle. And another, and another. I looked down to see a little baby mantis climbing my arm. My heart swelled like a balloon. I already knew he would be mine.

When we got home that night I made a jar for him and sat for an hour and watched him explore. He jumped like crazy and, therefor his name was born; Cricket. 
 

Everyday after school I would rush upstairs to feed my baby. One day, something was different. He was bigger!! My little boy had molted! I was so exited. Fast forward a few weeks and things were not as cheerful. Cricket was becoming slow and weak. He passed away the next day. I was super sad! But the big had bitten. I was totally obsessed. In early July I received my first ghost mantids. Casper and Mandarin, both who are still alive today and thriving! 

A little bit after receiving these two I decided 2 was not enough. I then ordered five Chinese mantids. They were only L2 apon arrival and so delicate. Soon after arrival, the only L1 passed from molting complications. Then 2 more. I was down to (at this point) 2 L6 Chinese mantids. Of course the day I planned to rehouse them they both passed from fallen molts. I was once again at square one. Only two mantids. I once again surfed the internet and found 5 giant Asian mantids for sale. I pounced on the offer. A week later they sat on my doorstep! At only L3 they were TINY! I put them in 30oz deli cups and watched them explore. Today I have 4/5. 2 L6 and 2 L7. I only recently lost one to a necrotic injury. Since my Chinese mantis breeding project failed I got 2 ooths from Josh’s Frogs who of today still haven’t hatched. And this is where I am now! Anyone who reads this and has any mantids to trade just tell me so and I may be interested. I will do updates on important things in the life of my mantids. I hope you enjoyed this short (pretty long lol) overview of my mantids and feel free to to comment!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 5, 2019)

Cool story! Mine is very similar, as are many others'. 

If that picture of the male ghost was taken recently, you can expect an adult any day! His wingbuds are swollen.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2019)

It always starts with our first wild caught. The good stories always do, anyways.

Ours was Mantis religiosa for my 7 year old. He'd really wanted a mantis. LIttle did he know what it would become in our house.

That was a over one year ago today. We found him in August. Now I have hundreds of individuals over a dozen species!

Cuckoo. LooooL!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 6, 2019)

Would you have any for trade for ghost babies or maybe a few you don’t...ya know...need xD. (Reading my asking for freebies is pathetic cuz I’m BROKE). What is your favorite species?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Would you have any for trade for ghost babies or maybe a few you don’t...ya know...need xD. (Reading my asking for freebies is pathetic cuz I’m BROKE). What is your favorite species?


Just so you know, he's in Canada! Shipping to/from Canada isn't cheap, and there's always a risk.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 6, 2019)

Ouch. I have enough for shipping I think from most places in/around the US. Most of the mantids that are cheap are sold out atm.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 6, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Ouch. I have enough for shipping I think from most places in/around the US. Most of the mantids that are cheap are sold out atm.


Ok. Ya, good deals on mantids don't hang around for long!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 6, 2019)

Hopefully you will have some good prices!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 6, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> What is your favorite species?


I really enjoy keeping thistles (Blepharopsis mendica), and the different Dead Leafs (Deroplatys sp.)

Having said that, I seem to have struck a perpetual orchid machine. Had another hatch this week.

Also, im expecting two more Phyllocrania illudens hatches, and a shield (R. stalii) hatch this month.

My unicorns are eluding me. I haven't seen a connection but ive had pairs together all week.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 6, 2019)

Are any of those nymphs going to be for sale?


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeh. Shoot.me a messaflge to discuss.

Im out and about now, but I can respond later.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 7, 2019)

Alright.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 7, 2019)

The first pic is the two side-blotched lizard and a gecko I found at my house.

2nd pic: Female side-blotched

3rd pic: BABY GECKO  

4th pic: Male side-blotched lizard


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2019)

The baby gecko is so cute!!!! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 7, 2019)

Would you eventually want one?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yes!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 7, 2019)

Give me a date of when you want it and I could set up sending you one! You should research them. They are called moorish geckos. A nuckname for the sp. is the crocodile gecko for good reason! They are so cute when they hiss and try to bite!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 7, 2019)

I need to figure out how to sex these! She just seemed, I dunno, girly. @MantisGirl13 could you send me pictures of your pets?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 8, 2019)

You have interesting animals around your house.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 8, 2019)

Ikr! I have also seen snakes, glass lizards, coyotes, rabbits, gophers, many insects and so much more!


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh wow that baby gecko is so adorably cute!!!! 

That is an interesting story for sure! Glad your two ghosts are doing well.

When did you order the Chinese ootheca? Because if it was in the fall Chinese ootheca don't usually hatch until the spring until April or so. Also the ootheca should be over wintered (a requirement for Chinese eggs to hatch) by placing it in a cold place for at least a month.

Good luck with your mantis endeavors!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 8, 2019)

I heard no diapause is needed and it is still warm in San Diego. Thanks! And the gecko had extreme chub!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 9, 2019)

Ok, last gecko pics! I caught this cutie when I got home tonight.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2019)

I miss seeing critters like this.

Lived in TX for years. Dont know what those were, or even if they looked like this, but they were on every house.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 9, 2019)

It sucks that you don't see 'em any more!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 9, 2019)

Just a drawing that I sat down and did for 2 hours


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks cool. You are very talented


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you @Little Mantis if anyone wants to put mantis pictures on this stream I can try to draw them! @Little Mantis I could try to draw Cochise if you want!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 14, 2019)

I got a scorpion!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Cool!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m going to make an enclosure for it soon instead of this bucket lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 14, 2019)

Good idea! I want to see a close shot too!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2019)

You will 100% see quite a few more!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2019)

Male ghost

@MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ok. Boy, that guy's ready to pop!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 15, 2019)

I hope!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 18, 2019)

Here is my freshly molted male ghost. He definitely didn’t go through this smoothly. About 2 hours ago I walked into my room to not see my ghost anywhere in his enclosure. I started panicking once I saw he had fell. I rushed downstairs yelling “TAPE! TAPE! TAPE!” As I needed to tape his molt to the roof of his enclosure. About 2 moments later he fell again...and again. He then completed his molt at the cost of a leg. I give all of the credit regarding his success to @MantisGirl13 as she led me through this and he would have likely not survived without her. THANK YOU @MantisGirl13!!! We could not live without you!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 18, 2019)

@MrGhostMantis Thanks, but give yourself the credit! I gave the directions, you figured it out! That was an awfully hard first molt for you, and you'll never forget the experience. Good job and congratulations on your new adult male ghost! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 19, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Thank you @Little Mantis if anyone wants to put mantis pictures on this stream I can try to draw them! @Little Mantis I could try to draw Cochise if you want!


I  couldn't find a good picture of Cochise.  Can you try  draw Nefertiti?





Gratz on the molt of your ghost. You saved his life. How is he doing?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes, I could draw Nefertiti tonight! He has improved drastically! He is now exploring his mesh cube. Thanks for asking!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 26, 2019)

I haven’t been posting on here much as I have been very busy. I now have over 30 inverts! Here is Mandarin my precious baby!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 27, 2019)

She is beautiful  

30 inverts? that is a lot.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah, lol. Just some wild spiders and Jerusalem Crickets I caught. I now have 6 mantids, 8 grass spiderlings, 4 hololena spiders, and 6 Jerusalem crickets.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 2, 2020)

Time for more pictures and updates!

Ok so bad news first...

My male ghost Casper fell on his back and passed in the middle of the night. Him being my second mantis I was devastated! My fist wolf spider also passed..she was a sweetheart. Now for good news! Willow my female giant Asian mantis molted to adulthood on the night of New Year’s Eve! I gave a Jerusalem Cricket to a young friend of mine and he named it Jitters because it was hyperactive lol. My male giant Asian mantis is in post molt, and my baby grass spiders I hatched all molted as well. My powder orange isopods has babies! And last but not least, I found a giant grub outside my house and named him Bob. 
 

EDIT: Arrow (giant Asian male) molted before my eyes!
 

All pictures will be below and here is what they are of:

The ghost the first day I got him

the isopods

Willow with her new wings

ENJOY!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 19, 2020)

...female ghost just dropped dead, she was egg bound. I even saw she was ok this morning which makes it worse. I wish I could have done something...

RIP Mandarin the ghost mantis,

April 10th 2019 - January 18th 2020

You will be missed...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 19, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> ...female ghost just dropped dead, she was egg bound. I even saw she was ok this morning which makes it worse. I wish I could have done something...
> 
> RIP Mandarin the ghost mantis,
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 20, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> RIP Mandarin the ghost mantis


Im sorry dude. I have coined an idea over on Mantis Keepers: Replace every one lost with two new ones.

You can't go wrong.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah, the thing is I’m kinda broke so....


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 22, 2020)

Feeding these is gonna take forever!

Tendora Sinensis, The Chinese mantis

They will be for sale for $7 each, pm me if interested.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh my dude! You're hatching nymphs in 5.5 oz cups? 

You need a 32oz at least!  And, preferred even bigger!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2020)

It was an accident! I know I know! I though this ooth was done hatching and only put it there for stragglers! Update on the babies:

Only one death out of 120-30! All already jumped to hydei flies!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2020)

Gratz on the hatch. Your mantis babies will keep you busy

Sad Casper and Madarin died, but they will be never be forgotten.  My advise: keep the pics you made of them and make a photobook. I have 2 completed books and 1 in the making. iwill never forget any mantis I ever had.

Willow have wings like Liyana had. She is beautiful.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2020)

Safely willow just passed too...bad infection made me put her down..


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 23, 2020)

It’s happening too much...luckily I have several more giant Asians for breeding!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 31, 2020)

Phoenix molted!! She/he (still can’t tell so I’m gonna check ventrally) are nearly 2.5” now. I can’t believe how much they have grown since September...when I got them they were only a centimeter!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 9, 2020)

Wondering how you can see what gender a spider is. Phoenix looks cool


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 9, 2020)

You can tell ventrally by the “lippiness” of the spider’s epigastric furrow. If it is large and lippy plus facing upwards between the upper pair of book lungs it is probably female. If it is small, straight and not very lippy, it is most likely male. This is and iffy way to tell and the only way to be positive is to check a molt. For molt sexing, you may need a microscope depending on the size. If the spider is under 4” you most likely will need a microscope and a bright light. What you look for is spermathacae between the upper book lungs. Spermathacae are either a little flap when the spider is mature, or two little almost puzzle connecter lookin pieces. If the spider is a mature male, it will have bulbous pedipalps and will be quite leggy with bright colors depending on the species. I know @MantisGirl13 recently got a Honduran Pink Toe (Avicularia sp.) so this may be helpful to her.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 20, 2020)

More updates!! My last female giant Asian died...but, I bought another from @yen_saw and he sent a freeby! Meet Jeannette and Liyana! (Sub is Liyana)


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 21, 2020)

They are beautiful


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you! Liyana is very skittish but is slowly warming up to me, and Jeanette just wants to sit on me all the time!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 22, 2020)

Liyana decided her new favorite pastime is watching TV! She sat like this for 20 mintues!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 24, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Liyana decided her new favorite pastime is watching TV! She sat like this for 20 mintues!


Hehe, did you show her a movie with a handsome male?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 24, 2020)

Haha, maayybbeeee!!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 29, 2020)

HISSER BABIES


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 9, 2020)

The litlle ones are hissing too? It is a funny sound.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jul 18, 2020)

Just a few of my jumping spiders.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 25, 2020)

My husband will never let me keep spiders. But I always look at them in the pet store I will keep only hissers and mantids.


----------

